# Bombasses



## Frasi

Buongiorno,
sto facendo una traduzione che descrive delle pin-up stile Playboy. 
A un certo punto il testo dice "Bombasses de luxe".
Io non ho mai sentito la parola bombasses..! E non riesco a capirne il significato. Può essere una "deformazione" di bombas (bombe sexy)? Oppure un misto di inglese "bomb asses" cioè ragazze con fondoschiena da urlo..?
Mi piacerebbe sentire il vostro parere


----------



## DearPrudence

Buongiorno

"*bombasse*" viene della parola "*une bombe*" (= une femme très sexy).
Ma col suffisso "-asse", la parola diventa peggiorativo (come parole come "_blondasse, faignasse_",...)
Seconde me, é una donna che tiene grandi tette (? ), grandi labbie, che é (falsa) bionda e, piú importante, che non ha classe e che non é molto intelligente.
Si usa sopprattutto per le donne che sono solo conosciute per il loro cuerpo ma che non hanno nessuno talento.

J'espère que ce que j'ai écrit est compréhensible


----------



## Frasi

Grazie,
credo di avere compreso il concetto. Almeno ho capito che non è una fusione di bomb + asses (visto che di tanto in tanto trovo qualche parola inglese nel testo).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Frasi,

Malgré le suffixe -_asse_, je ne crois pas que bombasse soit vraiment péjoratif mais plutôt augmentatif du terme bombe ici. C'est pour moi une vraie bombe, donc une réelle jolie fille (en argot) aux formes galbées et bien proportionnées (90-60-90).


----------



## DearPrudence

Hmmm...
En tapant "bombasse" dans google, on ne trouve pas de "bombasse" en contexte très flatteur 

En plus, je ne dirais pas d'actrices comme Monica Belluci ou Scarlett Johannson (malgré leur très beau corps) que ce sont des bombasses, parce que je trouve le terme un peu vulgaire. Je dirais plutôt ça pour quelqu'un que je ne respecte pas trop  
Enfin, c'est comme ça que je le vois...

"bombasses" pour des playmates écervelées, qui n'ont d'autres talent que de poser (à moitié) nues pour montrer leur corps (parfois) refait, par contre, je trouve que ça "marche" bien par contre


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> Hmmm...
> En tapant "bombasse" dans google, on ne trouve pas de "bombasse" en contexte très flatteur  [...]


On ne regarde pas les mêmes sites ! 
Dans les tiens, bombasse est toujours suivi d'un autre terme derrière, et à chaque fois dégradant... Je maintiens (je suis peut-être la seule, mais j'assume ! ), que bombasse en lui-même n'est qu'un terme d'argot (pas très élégant, ok) pour dire qu'une fille est jolie et suscite des « réactions » chez les jeunes hommes.  
La définition de (feu ?) ce site d'argot : « jolie fille, excitante ».


----------



## lingogal

Moi, je suis plutôt de l'avis de Prudence---presque tous les sites que j'ai trouvés sur Google donne un sens péjoratif au mot, genre "blonde bombshell" en anglais. Il y a pas mal de sites "xxx" ou "soft" porno avec ce mot...


----------

